# Restaurants within Walking Distance of Marriott Aruba Ocean Club?



## Smooth Air (Feb 17, 2011)

What are your top 3 "off site" restaurants for dinner w/in about a 10 minute walk from Marriott Ocean Club in Aruba? Heading there soon & looking for rec's.

Thanks!

Smooth Air


----------



## Smooth Air (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry about the major typo in my title....how can I correct that?

Thanks, Denise or whoever corrected the title for me! Much appreciated!

Smooth Air


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2011)

Click on "edit" and then "go advanced."


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Well anything in a 10 minute walk I am assuming you mean the stretch in front of the Hotels/Resorts and the Shopping Plaza. There are some real good restaurants up and down the strip many with outside sitting as well as inside. I think that the closest one from the Surf Club (my home resort) rear exit would be Tony Roma and then directly across the street is the Shopping Plaza which has a TGIF and a couple of more. Further in, left side of street, you can find Gianni's, Amazonia,and Texas De Brazil (sp). From Ocean Club I would walk the beach behind the resorts/hotel and then just cut through one of them when you think you reached the strip. There is a walkway, beach side, starting at the Holiday Inn. This is just IMHO if you have the time try El Gaucho. You will need to take a taxi but the menu will not disappoint you. I apologize that my directions are not better but I am sure someone else will correct me if I am wrong.


bob


----------



## BarbS (Feb 18, 2011)

Whenever I'm planning a trip to Aruba, I always start reading this Aruba forum several months before our trip.  The "Trip Report" and "Restaurant Reviews" sections will give you lots of ideas about which restaurants you may want to try.  

http://www.aruba-bb.com/


----------



## Smooth Air (Feb 18, 2011)

If we leave Ocean Club & walk along  the beach boardwalk, how do we know when we have "reached the strip"?


----------



## Lee55 (Feb 18, 2011)

When you leave the Ocean Cluib you will past the Surf Club, then you will see a restaurant / bar facing the ocean., then the Holiday Inn. Turn at the HI and go to the front, you will be at the start of the strip area. Across the street is the mall. Just past the mall is Smokey Joe's, they have good ribs. We also like Tomato Charlies (pizza). Lots of places to eat. See the nightly water show at the mall.


----------

